# VOTE Now! Paint Pro Of The Quarter (1st Quarter 2015)



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Vote (in the poll above) for the member who you feel best exemplifies knowledge in the field, business experience, contributions to the community, good reputation, and integrity. 

These are the final nominations for Paint Pro Of The Quarter 
(1st Quarter 2015)

DaArch
Read his story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-daarch-28889/

RepaintFlorida
Read his story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-repaint-florida-34897/

​CDPainting
Read their story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-cdpainting-34825/

Straight_lines
Read his story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-straight_lines-29557/

We value our members and strive to find ways to promote them. Our Paint Pro of the Quarter will receive the following:

- $1000 eGift Card
- Featured in our Newsletter
- A custom badge in the community
- Listed on our Painter of the Quarter page​​


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a reminder that our winner will be able to choose how they receive the $1,000. They can either get it on an eGift card or if they prefer it can be sent to their PayPal account.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Straight lines for the win.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

*You guys better vote.*

Yeah, you too.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Straight Lines.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys, in order to vote, you gotta pick and click up on top of this thread. You can't just reply and say who you're voting for. It doesn't work that way! Hurry up!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, you too.


Where did you find this pic of me ? I was hoping no one here would ever see it :whistling2:


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Straight_Lines got my vote for being a nice guy in the forum.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Arch. Mostly because he's retiring.
Unlike the other candidates, he's not going to be getting anymore fat paychecks and pats on the back for a job well done.

Unless he pays for it himself, he won't be getting a party and gold watch either..and neither will I, and (probably) neither will you.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Can I change my vote? Negotiations are in process involving a point transfer for my vote. DArch, I'm sure you could out point the others, PM me if I got your attention.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My vote goes for solid upstanding people not if they are retiring or not. Straight_lines is that stand up guy who has deserved respect. GO TOMMY! and you don't even have to buy my vote Bro!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Neps


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bro NEPS is so yesterday


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Bro NEPS is so yesterday


Yesterday? I thought it was like years ago time flies when your having fun. 

DaArch gets my vote this time. He DaMan. 

App users will have to go to the full site to vote, please take the time. At least with the app I've got you cannot vote or even view the poll results from the app.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> App users will have to go to the full site to vote, please take the time. At least with the app I've got you cannot vote or even view the poll results from the app.


Is this an ok thread to mention that the app kinda, um, doesn't rock that hard?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

When is the deadline?
Day and time?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

3-19-15 6:44 pm (CDT) 


I'm assuming CDT cause Cricket's in Texas


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Can I change my vote? Negotiations are in process involving a point transfer for my vote. DArch, I'm sure you could out point the others, PM me if I got your attention.


Sorry TJ, I can't condone back channel deals.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Sorry TJ, I can't condone back channel deals.


but you're from Mass...


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Sorry TJ, I can't condone back channel deals.


Smart man because anyone doing something like that would be permanently banned from the program.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Cricket said:


> Smart man because anyone doing something like that would be permanently banned from the program.


lol...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bill gets my vote .... Mainly because I think he is the same bill both off line and on line ....like him or hate him your getting the REAL Bill and from what I can see about his professional life he's just that a professional. Not sure I can say the same about the other 3 especially Dave with his fake girlfriend... Actually just Dave with his fake girlfriend. You other guys are cool.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> but you're from Mass...


Jeeesh, I guess we gots a reputation that I can't live up to. 

But who here IS what the "great unwashed" portrays this profession ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Have y'all voted yet?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Have y'all voted yet?



I did mam


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I reckon


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> 3-19-15 6:44 pm (CDT) I'm assuming CDT cause Cricket's in Texas


Not correct?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

She's ignoring us ......dang!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> This poll will close on 03-19-2015 at 06:44 PM


I am guessing the time shown is my time. Can someone from a different time zone as me in Texas can tell me if they see the same time at the top of the poll?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here you go Cricket. Glad I could help with this.
This poll will close on 03-19-2015 at 04:44 PM

BTW im in California, born in Texas though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cricket said:


> I am guessing the time shown is my time. Can someone from a different time zone as me in Texas can tell me if they see the same time at the top of the poll?



Cricket,

It shows the correct conversion for the East Coast - of the United States. :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I want to take a moment to thank these nominees for taking the time to write their stories out for us. The bios have been my favorite part of this program.

DaArch
Read his story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-daarch-28889/

RepaintFlorida
Read his story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-repaint-florida-34897/

​CDPainting
Read their story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-cdpainting-34825/

Straight_lines
Read his story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-straight_lines-29557/


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Just throwing this out there: straight_lines bio brings me to a 404 not found page.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did not see the error on the straight_lines link, but this should take you there.

http://www.painttalk.com/members/straight_lines-593/


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for catching that. I think I have it fixed.

Straight_lines
Read his story here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-straight_lines-29557/


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, works fine now. Thanks for sorting that Cricket!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like this quarter's winner is going to come down to the very last vote . It has stayed neck and neck almost the entire time.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it me?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Is it me?


no and it's not me either


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are coming up on the final week of the vote!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The suspense is killing me! ;-)


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a few days left! If you haven't voted yet, please do so now.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

_ It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings_


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cricket said:


> _ It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings_


Jeepers, more people have voted than there are active participants, I don't see how there would be any more available votes. Unless more new accounts suddenly registered  and voted, or the dead voted - (are we in Chicago ?)

My writing staff is hard at work congratulating Tommy and expressing our deepest thanks for all the support - hell, Tommy and I have each gotten more votes than have voted in each previous PPOTW. That's unreal :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

End my pain and suffering. How much longer is this going on for?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> End my pain and suffering. How much longer is this going on for?


Til tomorrow man.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> End my pain and suffering. How much longer is this going on for?


don't think you need to worry too much


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Jeepers, more people have voted than there are active participants, I don't see how there would be any more available votes. Unless more new accounts suddenly registered  and voted, or the dead voted - (are we in Chicago ?)
> 
> My writing staff is hard at work congratulating Tommy and expressing our deepest thanks for all the support - hell, Tommy and I have each gotten more votes than have voted in each previous PPOTW. That's unreal :thumbsup:


You make a good case for "Voter ID". I'm going to assume that wasn't your intent. :jester:

Good luck to both of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> You make a good case for "Voter ID". I'm going to assume that wasn't your intent. :jester:
> 
> Good luck to both of you. :thumbsup:


Nah, what malodorous sociopath would try to vote more than once ???



The fat lady is starting to hum. I think I should graciously pre-concede. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Nah, what malodorous sociopath would try to vote more than once ???...


Only one that didn't mind being permanently banned. :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Nah, what malodorous sociopath would try to vote more than once ???
> 
> 
> 
> The fat lady is starting to hum. I think I should graciously pre-concede. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Cricket said:


> Only one that didn't mind being permanently banned. :thumbsup:


I did the old "self sniff test", so I'm pretty sure it's not me. (I gotta pretty strong bleach smell, but that's a good thing. Right?)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The most interesting PPOTQ yet. Best of luck to all of the contestants.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Just about 3 hours left before this poll closes...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Tommy. 

You are a fine example of professionalism and great contributor to PT. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/congrat...s-paint-pro-quarter-1st-quarter-2015-a-38473/


----------

